# Equipment Zone's New Digital Garment Printer???



## Florimonte (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you guys gotten the email from Equipment Zone about the new printer they're gonna carry? With the T-Jet situation, I know they (and others) are needing to find new machines to fill the void. Who do you think they will support/stand behind? My local T-Jet guys, ISG _Orlando, _are leaning towards the FreeJet machines. They have a few in there showroom. Prints really nice and it way faster then the T2. Works with white ink. It also has this neat cleaning device built-on that flushes the capping station/head with cleaning fluid.

Who do you think Equipment Zone is going with?

Thomas @ Ka-Blam


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

I think Harry and his people are building their own machine like they did with their pretreatment machine.


----------



## Florimonte (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that would very interesting... But the email states "coming summer 2009" for the new printer. Not sure how long they've been working on it. Can't wait though 

Thomas @ Ka-Blam


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I think Harry and his people are building their own machine like they did with their pretreatment machine.


I have a lot of respect for Harry, but doubt that he has deep enough pockets to develop a direct to garment printer from the ground up. More than likely he is going to re-lablel one of the Korean, Chinese or European machines. Or, try to work something out with Hirsch regarding the defunct T-Jet line. JMHO


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I had a visitor few months back from Korea. Who used to make BUSJET (filed bankrupt (2times). One point he supplied 7800 to US Screen which was failure product) and his name is Brian Moon. He ask me to do the business with All American. His quote was "I want to give you a first choice. After that Richmond (Kornit dealer) and after is Equipmentzone." If this is the case I know the quality of this machine very well. When I was on business travel to Asia (China, Japan, Israel & Korea) to have exam(put together) the Automatic Rhinestone Motif/direct Garment applying machine and EMB machine, on this trip I dropped by his place. I could not wait to get out because of toilet smell in 500-600sq' shop. but I check his machine in very detail and I decide to pass the opportunity (?). He was using Indian guys RIP. Same as M&R using. Good RIP but over killed for starter's.
I wish his luck. We need more dtg suppliers to lower the price and increase quality while we are competing. DTG ink Dan called me for selling DuPont ink to him but I could not sell but I gave him DuPont contact number. I am welcoming all. 10's of years ago there are more than 20 automatic screen printing machine mfg's were competed. Now we have very few or I can say only 1 in USA. I see similar way in DTG industry. We all going to watch survival game on NBC. 
Buyers, make the deal! this is buyer's market. 
This game will consist of 
1. Service 
2. Know how to lower the price 
3. One man vs. many talents 
4. Finance back up 
5. Which parts are they are using. If you see many Chinese parts except nuts and bolt ~??? 
6. Less middle man (cost increase) 
7. Perfect registration, no electric boo's, no home made (dock tapes, super glue, black electric tape --etc)
8. in STOCK include parts. Ask shipping date. 
Anything else?
I survived 26 years. I saw so many are come and go with my eyes. I am teaching my son how to survive in desert and teach how to catch fish not give him truck load of fish.
Wish us a luck for good fair fight!


----------



## customizethis (Nov 12, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> I have a lot of respect for Harry, but doubt that he has deep enough pockets to develop a direct to garment printer from the ground up. More than likely he is going to re-lablel one of the Korean, Chinese or European machines. Or, try to work something out with Hirsch regarding the defunct T-Jet line. JMHO


Agree. They are just a distributor of parts and machines. They are not engineers or close to it.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> I have a lot of respect for Harry, but doubt that he has deep enough pockets to develop a direct to garment printer from the ground up. More than likely he is going to re-lablel one of the Korean, Chinese or European machines. Or, try to work something out with Hirsch regarding the defunct T-Jet line. JMHO



Don,

Thank you for the kind words. While we always like to keep our competitors guessing I can tell you the following. We do have our own new printer coming out. It is not a relabeled Korean, Chinese, European, South American, African, Australian, or Canadian import. We also have no connection with Hirsch.


Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> We do have our own new printer coming out. It is not a relabeled Korean, Chinese, European, South American, African, Australian, or Canadian import. We also have no connection with Hirsch.


You left out Japan, the Middle East and Singapore - care to comment!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> You left out Japan, the Middle East and Singapore - care to comment!


Again, we do like to keep our competitors guessing but I will give you this one. Our new printer is not a machine from Japan, the Middle East, Singapore, or Iceland.


Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

ddm said:


> I had a visitor few months back from Korea. Who used to make BUSJET (filed bankrupt (2times). One point he supplied 7800 to US Screen which was failure product) and his name is Brian Moon. !


Mr. Moon used to post in this forum eventually. Even I asked him on PM for the 7800 machine, as it looks good, but never obtained any repply. Hope he's still in the business, as, competition is always good for us, the users.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I wish you well with the new machine Harry. Having been there, done that for about 4 years now I know what its like. Things always take 3 times as long as you expect and the results are generally about half to two thirds of what you expect, but in the long run its all worthwhile. We have been developing the Viper since 2007, and the first prototype was actually built in January of 2008, it definitely takes time.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I am teaching my son how to survive in desert and teach how to catch fish not give him truck load of fish.


You're teaching your son to fish in the desert?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Peter
Thanks for the Dupont Ink and:
*"Sometimes the best defense is no offense at all"*
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, makes you think twice before confiding anything with "some" people.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Eventually we all going to know the origin because of dtg market is so small. Much smaller than screen printing, pad print, Sign, Graphic, large formats, laser, compressor, embellishment of garment -- but pretty interesting market. Make us blood pumping.
No secrets. By the workers, slip words, UPS driver, mouse, birdie, your wife or husband ---. In case anybody wants to know how on mine. Mine is designed in Korea by 3 companies. Outlook is similar with Flexijet but total different than Flexi (as all the car looks similar and I believe multi shirts load and modular. not in one piece). Parts (I have all list not 3 companies know all) are come from multi nations to my shop except China. I purchase Epson in USA (shipping cost reduce & 100 plus/once for the best deal. Parts and RIP also). Engineering firm employees are come to my floor and work with our staffs until build all in 100%. Have to have solid exclusive contract (I burned once (not yet 100%). Not anymore). Job done they go (save labor big time instead of have expensive labor in staff). We test every machine 2-3 days before we ship out for 100% scored. Well~ guys what do you have in your wallet? Capital One?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don-SWF East said:


> You're teaching your son to fish in the desert?


Well that's my Koglish but I have no problem to communicate with any. This is why my son went to NYU in business. I am 3/4 way out. See? I am on this forum whole morning. I have more time than anybody these days. Play golf 3-4 times minimum per week. It is raining now. sad and think about buying sail boat. I spent so much time on this forum than ever. Sometimes I am wondering that all frequent forum visitors main job is. 
Sorry Don ~.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* some posts were moved out of this thread as it was starting to take things waaay off topic. ​


----------



## Sunro (Apr 19, 2008)

Awww c'mon Harry .... Pleeze pleeze pleeze tease us with a few more tasty clues!

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> I wish you well with the new machine Harry. Having been there, done that for about 4 years now I know what its like. Things always take 3 times as long as you expect and the results are generally about half to two thirds of what you expect, but in the long run its all worthwhile.



Don,

Thank you again for the kind words. We have been designing and building equipment since 1992 so I do agree with you that it takes a lot of time and effort to get things right. We spent a long time, for instance, working on an original concept and design for our SpeedTreater automatic pretreatment machine before bringing it out to market. I have found, however, that the fact that we build all of our equipment here in the US helps greatly in speeding up the development and testing process (pictured below, for example, is the SpeedTreater production area at our facility in New Jersey).

Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

Be it if equipment zone is building their own machine or placing there lable on a overseas machine. If it is a good quality machine with a competitive price, Does it realy matter. They fix DTG printers so i'm guessing that they know what they are doing. Everyone has a DTG printer that they like so in the future if i going to buy another printer i'll give a look to equipment zones new machine the same like i would with the other brands. Looking forward to seeing equipment Zones new machine.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree that if you repair the machines you have a good idea how they work. If equipment zone is building their own machines they are most likely using parts (boards) manufactured elsewhere! Good Luck Harry and can not wait to see the machine!


----------



## Deco-Punk (Jan 6, 2009)

My machine is assembled in China and will love to go up against any of you anytime...lol!!! Just having a little fun since I am the little fish in this big pond and these threads are getting a little personal instead of helpful! 

Gentlemen, we need to continue to work together and help this industry grow. I have made this machine, regardless of where it is coming from, work and work great only because of my experience with one of the original and biggest DTG companies in the world and I do recall we all worked together at one time selling the same machines. I do not see you guys as competitors or feel treatened by what you offer and will always consider you all industry friends. We know that this technology works and all our machines work great! The truth is the time and effort we put in to them is what makes them the best. We can all be the best if we work together like we did one time not long ago. It is our responsiblity to give the customer the best and look in their best interest to be successful. Price is good, but quality is better! 

We should all be here to help others with our knowledge. If any of you need my help you know I am always available anytime. I am also very thankful for the competitors (Industry Friends) that help me and you know who you are...Thank you!

Harry, I wish you the best with your new equipment and keep up the good work helping all the T-Jet users! 

Don, I like what I hear about the Viper and you do a great job on the forums when customers need help whether its your product or not!

Peter, you have a lot of knowledge and great contacts around the world! Keep up the good work and please share the wisdom! 

My 2 cents...

Jesse Martinez
IDT (International Decorating Technologies)
"Home of the Dream Jet"


----------



## liltam (Sep 3, 2008)

NetEmagine said:


> My machine is assembled in China and will love to go up against any of you anytime...lol!!! Just having a little fun since I am the little fish in this big pond and these threads are getting a little personal instead of helpful!
> 
> Gentlemen, we need to continue to work together and help this industry grow. I have made this machine, regardless of where it is coming from, work and work great only because of my experience with one of the original and biggest DTG companies in the world and I do recall we all worked together at one time selling the same machines. I do not see you guys as competitors or feel treatened by what you offer and will always consider you all industry friends. We know that this technology works and all our machines work great! The truth is the time and effort we put in to them is what makes them the best. We can all be the best if we work together like we did one time not long ago. It is our responsiblity to give the customer the best and look in their best interest to be successful. Price is good, but quality is better!
> 
> ...


Well, this is certainly one of the most refreshing posts I've read. Thanks for the love, Jesse!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Sunro said:


> Awww c'mon Harry .... Pleeze pleeze pleeze tease us with a few more tasty clues!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!



Chuck,

Here's a little more.


Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

That looks very interesting! I can't wait to see / hear more about this new machine. Good job, Harry!


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, maybe not that new...
As Don pointed out it takes years to develop and engineer this type of equipment.
The product introduced here has been around for quite some time, maybe 2 or more years now, with a slightly modified shell and loading tray with a very different ink set.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Justin Walker said:


> That looks very interesting! I can't wait to see / hear more about this new machine. Good job, Harry!



The new printer is called the Veloci-Jet. 

It is made in the US and has a print area of 13 inch x 24 inch. The entire head assembly moves up and down with motorized controls. Up to a 5 inch high item can be run through the printer. It comes with an 18 month warranty. 

The T-Shirt Forums has generously opened a new sub-forum for our Veloci-Jet Printer so we will be putting additional details on the printer on there.

Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello Jesse,
I have almost everything you have except English. Great speech. Cheers! beers are on me. As you and I know, put together DTG is not a big deal anymore. Little bit a Money can support this project. My guess is we will see many more will come in soon and many will go away also. During this process only wise business man will survive. Fast expansion with little cash flow will create 2nd US Screen. www.scottfresener.com/FresenerStatement.pdf.

I want to say this.
Most DTG (yours harry's mine ---) is Epson base which is key of all assembly. Every (include Somalia, North Korea --) country technician (I do not want to say scientist/engineer) can make this supporting device to Epson. Most chips we are using is made in China. There are so many parts DTG mfg are using is Made in China (either they know or not. OEM). Who can say "China car will never sell in USA?" If you can I will bet with you on all I have.

Jesse, your machine looks one of the best. Suddenly not look like home made (just food only is good) as many others. Since this thread is about EQZ machine I want to say "Harry, Congrat! Welcome to the club". You just missed Law suit from Kornit. Lucky guy. (they sued 9 companies include me 6/10/09). 
Good luck to you guys!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Justin Walker said:


> That looks very interesting! I can't wait to see / hear more about this new machine. Good job, Harry!



Another view.


Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking good Harry. 

If the power cord and USB plug are in the front where you load the shirt isn't that vulnerable to accidental unplugging of the USB?

Just a thought.

Andy


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice photo Harry. Got one of the printers being manufactured at your place?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Don-SWF East said:


> Nice photo Harry. Got one of the printers being manufactured at your place?


Trade secrets....


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Trade secrets....


Is that a question or a statement?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

A question would have had a ??


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Fair enough, I thought that maybe you wanted to "trade secrets".


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

How about posting trade-in prices for the various other models? I am sure you can end up with a bunch of spare parts to sell to those that don't move over.


----------



## HardHead (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like a DirectJet 1320 housing and keypad.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Looks like a DirectJet 1320 housing and keypad.


That would make sense, DCS uses Cadlink for their OEM software as well (FastArtist/FastRIP are a Cadlink product as is ColorByte). They would have a common tie in Cadlink which might have led to a relationship being built, or, at least some information being shared as to a product manufacturer. Time will tell.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

vinyl signs said:


> I agree that if you repair the machines you have a good idea how they work. If equipment zone is building their own machines they are most likely using parts (boards) manufactured elsewhere! Good Luck Harry and can not wait to see the machine!



One thing we learned from many years of servicing digital garment printers is that the easier it is for the user to access the inside of their printer the more likely it would be that they would keep up with required maintenance. The Veloci-Jet has a hinged top cover which helps allow that type of access.









Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> the easier it is for the user to access the inside of their printer the more likely it would be that they would keep up with required maintenance


Exactly why we made this a high prioirty 18 months ago when we began designing the Viper. Very good modification you made to this printer Harry.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

THX1138 said:


> How about posting trade-in prices for the various other models? I am sure you can end up with a bunch of spare parts to sell to those that don't move over.



We do take trade-in's of certain printers towards a new Veloci-Jet printer. Because of the wide variety of printer models, and their various ages and states of condition, trades are valued on a case by case basis.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Justin Walker said:


> That looks very interesting! I can't wait to see / hear more about this new machine. Good job, Harry!



Here is a real time video of the Veloci-Jet Printer printing a white shirt.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_fhmg1Z2IQ[/media]



Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

